# Aquarium fraome replacement



## dbull (Apr 15, 2011)

Well I just finnish replaceing the top frame on my 15 yr old 55 gallon. The job was not as bad I was afraid it would be. If you remove at least 50% or more water first. Use a good stiff putty knife and go around the frame inside and out. Next cut a small section with hacksaw blade around 4 to 6 inches long. Cut the top and outside. I used the putty knife to pry out so not to damage the glass. I was then able to lift up and remove it. Take your time and it not to bad of a job. I would be glad to help anyone needing more info on this. I cleaned the glass with a safety razor and alcohol. Test fit new top dry first, then using aquarium safe silicon run a small bead around the inside of new top and place on the aquarium. I took my hand weights 20 and 25 lb sitting on boards to hold it down while setting up for the first 2 hrs. Then refill to about 4 inches from the top. Let this completely dry for 24 hrs. I found my top at Over the Edge. I have there email if anyone needs a source. Dbull


----------



## avenger21 (Jul 13, 2013)

FYI, here's their websiteOver The Edge- Wholesale Aquarium Tank Frames, Aquarium Trim, Aquarium Rims, Aquarium Lighting, and Iron Stands


----------

